# Figure this one out!!



## PeteGibbons (Oct 12, 2005)

2002 2.5SL. Exc. condition. I go to a friends place for a recent xmas party.
Park in the driveway, all windows, doors shut (its winter, I'm in Ottawa) , but did not lock the doors. Keys were in my pocket for the 3-4 hours I was inside. Just before the night's end, many people were using their auto starters to warm their cars up. I don't have one. When I step outside to leave, I notice that both the driver's and passenger's side front windows are all the way down!! What happened? There's no button on my (standard) key fob to roll the windows down, and nobody could have done that even as a prank without my keys..... any ideas?

Thanks
Pete


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

That's a simple one. If you press and hold the unlock button on your key fob for about 3 seconds both of the front windows will roll down untill you let off the button. Only drawback is once you roll them down, you have to roll them back up from the inside. About the only benefit I've ever had with it is when it's raining like hell outside, and a friend's car does the same thing. Get his keys, hold the button, windows roll all the way down in the rain, he has to go outside to roll them back up. It's a dirty trick, but it's funny as hell...


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

thats most likley what happened. you can roll them back up by putting your key in the door and turning it foreward for 3 seconds (maybe backwards, i forget)


----------



## PeteGibbons (Oct 12, 2005)

Yup, that's gotta be what happened. I had no idea it was even possible. Thanks for the info.

Pete


----------

